# Beginner Mistakes with Making Suits?



## stablercake (Feb 25, 2016)

So in the next 6 months or so I want to start making my own partial and I've done my fair share of watching tutorials and asking questions of suiters, but I wanted to see what kind of silly screw-ups any suiters out there did the first time they gave it a shot so maybe I could avoid some heartbreak? I have a lot of 2-D art experience, but rather limited 3-D experience.

TBH this thread is request for cautionary tales for my own (and other beginners') sake, but also if something dumb/funny happened the first time you tried your suit on I wanna hear that junk too~


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 25, 2016)

Do not make your choice of faux fur based on price - buy the best you can afford. Cheap "Fun Fur" is just that - cheap! It looks bad and it will not hold up.


----------



## CavitySam (Feb 26, 2016)

Look up references of the animal you're making and pay attention to fur direction. Too many people fur the ears with the fur going downward.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 26, 2016)

Use CRcrafts teddy for short fur. WORKS WONDERS. for anything medium/long go with distinctive fabrics. dont get anything longer than 3" it'll end up being gross.


----------



## stablercake (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice! thanks for the tips! My first partial I might skip fur altogether since it seems so ADVANCED w/r/t fur directions and trimming and go with felt instead, esp since my sona is a dobie and doesn't need to be fluffy at all :V but the ears thing with fur direction is CLEVER I'd have bungled that most likely!


----------



## CavitySam (Feb 26, 2016)

I'd go with fleece! It's much higher quality than felt and it's still pretty cost efficient!


----------



## stablercake (Feb 26, 2016)

CavitySam said:


> I'd go with fleece! It's much higher quality than felt and it's still pretty cost efficient!


ER YEAH FLEECE not felt sorry I need sleep j wj


----------



## malibu (Feb 26, 2016)

Try to avoid making the cheeks too big. I notice a lot of beginning fursuit makers make big ol' puffy cheeks and they look very chipmunk like.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 3, 2016)

One major mistake made by new fursuit makers is buying a $99 USD sewing machine, typically a Singer, from Wally*Mart. Those things might hold up for sewing shirts and blouses but forget about using them for fur. They have an all-plastic geartrain that will fail on you.

Find yourself an older *ALL-METAL* Singer or Brother machine that sews nice. Usually a '50's or 60's vintage. They will last you forever. Don't be afraid to ask to try it before you buy. Pass if it needs work but do have the one that you score tuned up on occasion. My wife recently found a '57 Brother Select O Matic in a Brother-mfg'd cabinet that sews better than most new machines. $37 USD from a Thrift store. They are out there, you have to look and check garage sales and thrift stores.


----------



## stablercake (Mar 3, 2016)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> One major mistake made by new fursuit makers is buying a $99 USD sewing machine, typically a Singer, from Wally*Mart. Those things might hold up for sewing shirts and blouses but forget about using them for fur. They have an all-plastic geartrain that will fail on you.
> 
> Find yourself an older *ALL-METAL* Singer or Brother machine that sews nice. Usually a '50's or 60's vintage. They will last you forever. Don't be afraid to ask to try it before you buy. Pass if it needs work but do have the one that you score tuned up on occasion. My wife recently found a '57 Brother Select O Matic in a Brother-mfg'd cabinet that sews better than most new machines. $37 USD from a Thrift store. They are out there, you have to look and check garage sales and thrift stores.



Thanks for the tip! My now late grandmother actually passed down multiple machines to my mother and I and mine is the older (likely 50s) metal singer with attached table so I think that should do the trick! I can't put it in my home yet becaus there's not enough space, but we're moving soon!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 4, 2016)

stablercake said:


> Thanks for the tip! My now late grandmother actually passed down multiple machines to my mother and I and mine is the older (likely 50s) metal singer with attached table so I think that should do the trick! I can't put it in my home yet becaus there's not enough space, but we're moving soon!


All-metal (heavy metal?) Singers are the bomb! You scored big time! Don't be afraid to search out a real old fashioned sewing center and have it tuned up. Might cost $50 to have it done but it's well worth it. Your technician can make sure you're using the right needles for the machine since needle length can influence the timing of the machine. Found this out from personal experience with my Nakajima. Rex 16-288 industrial machine. The needles I had were too short, not allowing the bobbin to catch the needle thread properly.


----------



## stablercake (Mar 4, 2016)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> All-metal (heavy metal?) Singers are the bomb! You scored big time! Don't be afraid to search out a real old fashioned sewing center and have it tuned up. Might cost $50 to have it done but it's well worth it. Your technician can make sure you're using the right needles for the machine since needle length can influence the timing of the machine. Found this out from personal experience with my Nakajima. Rex 16-288 industrial machine. The needles I had were too short, not allowing the bobbin to catch the needle thread properly.



Oh I hadn't thought about tuning it up, I know my grandmother used it as a workhorse legit up until the week before she died (not even a year ago, April 2015) so I wonder if it's got any issues? She was a professional seamstress and it's possible she could tune them up herself, but I've never asked! Sounds like I'll have to chat with my mom to see and if not I'll be doing some sewing machine mechanic shopping in the near future!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 4, 2016)

stablercake said:


> Oh I hadn't thought about tuning it up, I know my grandmother used it as a workhorse legit up until the week before she died (not even a year ago, April 2015) so I wonder if it's got any issues? She was a professional seamstress and it's possible she could tune them up herself, but I've never asked! Sounds like I'll have to chat with my mom to see and if not I'll be doing some sewing machine mechanic shopping in the near future!


If your Grandmother was using it regularly, she probably knew it inside and out. Whatever needles she used, use the same ones. If there is a manual for it, you might be able to lubricate it yourself using that infamous 3 in 1 oil. A look around the intarwebs might turn up some info on it, too.

Enjoy!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 4, 2016)

@stablercake
If you're not aware... this is the best community to help you make a fursuit head:
fursuit.livejournal.com: How DO you make those Animal Costumes? (Fursuits)


----------



## lilac lemons (Jul 28, 2016)

would it look too gross if i used longer fur for the head but trimmed it down slightly?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 28, 2016)

I made the mistake of using paint sealant on my 3D eyes, and it ran everywhere. Forcing me to redo them.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 29, 2016)

lilac lemons said:


> would it look too gross if i used longer fur for the head but trimmed it down slightly?


That is the usual mode of furring a fursuit head. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## CoolWildGroovy (Aug 1, 2016)

Most people probably aren't as stupid as me but 
1. DO NOT USE CRAFT FUR. I used craft fur for my first fursuit head.
2. DO NOT LEAVE THE DUCT TAPE ON. I also did this, not knowing its supposed to be used for making the furring pattern. The thing was basically impossible to wear for more than 2 minutes because it would get hot as Satan's asscrack.
3. DON'T BUILD IT ON A HAT. Yes I built it on a beanie. I'm crying just thinking about this.
4. USE BUCKRAM FOR THE EYES. I used plastic canvas and it was so ugly ;-;

But like I said, most people aren't as stupid as 14-year-old me lmao. But I've seen other people make the craft fur and duct tape mistake and many more use plastic canvas. Of course plastic canvas works the same as buckram in regards to eyes, but buckram looks MUCH nicer.


----------



## lilac lemons (Aug 2, 2016)

also i dont understand why i shouldn't build it on a mask or a hat? i built mine on one and it's fine, and im building my second one on a skii mask and hopefully installing a fan in the nose? i? dont? under? stand?


----------



## CoolWildGroovy (Aug 2, 2016)

lilac lemons said:


> also i dont understand why i shouldn't build it on a mask or a hat? i built mine on one and it's fine, and im building my second one on a skii mask and hopefully installing a fan in the nose? i? dont? under? stand?



I said a HAT not a MASK. Big difference. Two different products.


----------



## lilac lemons (Aug 3, 2016)

CoolWildGroovy said:


> I said a HAT not a MASK. Big difference. Two different products.


yes i know but i was just asking the thread im sorry if i confused you my bad


----------

